# Prevent guest from cancelling recordings?



## baudilus (Jun 13, 2007)

So I have a guest staying for a couple of weeks who rather inconsiderately cancels recordings. Usually it's things I don't miss, but occassionally prime time shows get cancelled.

Is there any way I can prevent this, such as requiring a password to cancel a recording? If I protect the recording from the timer directly, does this invoke the password prompt? I'm tired of getting 4 minute recordings, and i don't think asking will be enough.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Lock the whole box down with parental controls until they learn to behave.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

baudilus said:


> ... and i don't think asking will be enough.


Have you not asked? Maybe they don't realize they're cancelling recordings.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hide the remote


----------



## patman99 (Mar 20, 2009)

bury them in the backyard?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree with Kent, you should try asking 1st. What DVR do you have and are you using it in single or Dual mode?


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Personally, my solution would be to ask them not to do it. :nono: And if they keep on doing it, I would ask them to leave.



patman99 said:


> bury them in the backyard?


Bury the remotes, or the guests?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

baudilus said:


> Is there any way I can prevent this, such as requiring a password to cancel a recording?


No.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It takes the password to delete a protected recording but recording a protected event requires no password to interrupt it. That's a hole that should be filled.


----------



## Braimar (Apr 8, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> It takes the password to delete a protected recording but recording a protected event requires no password to interrupt it. That's a hole that should be filled.


I agree. Most of the time I don't care if a recording gets canceled, but when I have something important enough to protect, I don't want to have to remember to tell the family not to cancel it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

:uglyhamme

I'm sorry but I can't even wrap my head around the need to discuss a solution to the problem. For starters, get less rude guests because the moment you do something to stop a recording you get a big notice on the screen asking if you really want to cancel the recording. :nono2:


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

phrelin said:


> :uglyhamme
> 
> I'm sorry but I can't even wrap my head around the need to discuss a solution to the problem. For starters, get less rude guests because the moment you do something to stop a recording you get a big notice on the screen asking if you really want to cancel the recording. :nono2:


I agree, the need to even discuss this amazes me. With guests like this, who needs enemies.:nono2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Unacceptable behavior. Show your "guest" the door. :uglyhamme
RULES FOR MY GUESTS
Rule 1. Don't mess with my recordings
Rule 2. If you mess with my recordings, 
pack your bags and leave -- immediately!

Period!


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I had a guest that did the same thing. He denied stopping the recording until I showed him the log that said "Event stopped by user 1." Just make sure they know what the error message looks like when they are stopping the recording. Otherwise, just hook up rabbit ears to the guest's TV or take the TV out of their room.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

baudilus said:


> ... and i don't think asking will be enough.


Hopefully you have tried asking.

Granting access to your system gives people the opportunity to mess it up. I had an uncle who was too large for the toilet he attempted to use and it was a real mess to clean up the #2 that didn't make it in the hole. It was just part of the risk of inviting him over.

My wife didn't like it when a recording started up or if she turned on the TV and found a recording in progress that she couldn't change the channel away from. But she's decided to watch less TV this past year so I've had the DVR pretty much to myself unless we're watching something together. I can see where a guest might get frustrated that their channel changed on them.

Fortunately I have a non-DVR that I could put in a guest room and lock the DVR up. If you have a second receiver that would do the job that might be a good middle ground ... but I hope (by now) you have at least brought up the topic and asked the guest not to stop recordings. They may not know it is a problem for you. (People without DVRs who constantly miss programs and catch them on reruns, DVD releases and other means - or miss them entirely -don't understand the value of a DVR catching every show. To them, it is just a TV show - there will be another one next week.)


----------

